# dark wood trim and crown moulding



## leecurran1 (Jul 19, 2008)

help!  We have purchased a home with dark trim everywhere on the main floor.  It is beautiful and all the doors are dark as well.  The rooms are not huge, so it seems a bit closed in and I would like some ideas on how to lighten up the rooms without painting all the trim in the home.  All the windows are dark trim as well.  We do not get a lot of natural lighting in our home and I am used to high ceilings and neutral colors.  I really think that some great paint colors and rugs would help us out, but maybe it would be worth it to paint the trim?     So glad to have found this forum, thank you!

Lee


----------

